

The Physics of Relationships - DaniFong
http://www.tapir.caltech.edu/~chirata/phr/

======
DaniFong
This line of reasoning can be brought to bear upon other questions. One I've
been thinking about (brought up by PG, too): why is it that startups form
disproportionately in Silicon Valley? I started to derive a result showing
that SV could be in a different thermodynamic 'phase' than the rest of he
world, but my thoughts ran away with me -- it will have to wait on a couple
revisions.

PS: It goes from interesting and reasonable to joke territory, pretty quickly.

